# Slam Man



## MedicPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay, so I got to thinking I needed something to help relieve a lotta stress from work, from school, from not having time to date, from everything. And I have stopped loosing weight and had put back on 7lbs. Unacceptable.

So I bought the Slam Man. The really cool thing was I got my healthcare flex account to pay for it too  

http://www.fitnessquest.com/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=/itemdetl.html?item=FIT004199&src=FQ1414

I don't know what I was thinking, but it did not occur to me that he was not assembled. So I open the bottom and begin to pull the box out and his torso piece falls onto my foot. OMG!! Pain!! Straigt to my eyeballs. So now I am on the floor, holding my foot, ready to cry but instead start saying at least 4 or 5 swear words. Once I am done with my own personal drama alert, I look at my foot. My middle toe is mis-shapen and purple. Great. Glad its not sandals weather....OH WAIT!! IT IS!!!

Well sucking that up (it hurts, it really really hurts), I get to putting him together. Pretty easy assembly. And now its time to get to boxing.

He lights up in various locations, and the goal is to PUNCH him in the light that is lite up. You punch him for 3 minutes, do some sort of cardio for 3 minutes, then punch him, then cardio, then punch, then cardio, punch, then cardio. Thats 24 minutes, cool down for 5 and your done. Okay, notice I said PUNCH!! 

So into the 3rd set of punching him, somewhere in my brainless head I get the bright idea that if punching him is good....KICKING him would be better. Remember the purple alien toe...well it wasn't hurting anymore by then. So here I come with a SWEET kick to the Slam Mans ABD area. :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: 

OH, did I mention he isn't soft. Hes made of hard molded plastic, like what the base of a basketball hoop is made of. OH and he's filled with 250lbs of sand. So Slam Man is not moving. 

Let me just suggest NOT kicking him!!! I made it through. I thought I'd have another bright idea and get up before work yesterday and do the Slam Man for 30 minutes then get ready. Yep, I got as far as reaching up to grap the boxing gloves....and lets just say my arms deserved a rest.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 21, 2007)

Best. Ramble. Ever.!


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the Slam Man is a good product for exercise AND hand-eye coordination. In my regular self-defense classes we say we train two things......... Reaction and Power. Without these two things every "technique" you posess is useless.

You may have the ability to jump and throw two kicks in the air before you land...... but if a person was able to grab you ( you had no reaction) your technique was useless. 

Something as simple as the light flashing and you reacting is a bonus.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

OH CRAP!  I just realized I put this in the wrong place....   

I meant for this to be under health and fitness....

However...a SLAM MAN in the back of my rig or at my station would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 21, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> OH CRAP!  I just realized I put this in the wrong place....
> 
> I meant for this to be under health and fitness....
> 
> However...a SLAM MAN in the back of my rig or at my station would be AWESOME!!!


_Thread Moved _


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ouch!  Hope you get to feeling better.

I could use something like that for stress/anger management!!


----------

